# alte fotografien erkennen



## trugschluss (15. April 2013)

hallo leute,
vor einer woche habe ich begonnen, alte Familienfotografien zu scannen. Viele vermag ich örtlich, zeitlich und personell zuzuordnen--etliche allerdings nicht. Um die geht´s mir!
Gibt es irgendwo ein forum, in das man solche bilder hineinstellen kann? Mit grober örtlicher Vorgabe. z.B:
"wer erkennt wen, wann und wo im raum hamburg?"(bremen, verden/aller) usw.

Falls es das nicht gibt, würde es sich lohnen, ein solches zu kreieren?

Bin gespannt

grüße 
trugschluss


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. April 2013)

Hi trugschluss,

eventuell findest du in den großen Fotografie-Foren wie dem DSLR-Forum oder dem dforum so eine Abteilung, aber es würde auch nichts dagegen sprechen, einfach hier mal nachzufragen. Ganz im Sinne "Fragen kostet ja nix". 

Viel Erfolg,
Markus


----------



## chmee (16. April 2013)

Die fotocommunity ist -glaub ich- die größte deutsche Internet-Fotogemeinde. Ansonsten halte ich viel von Aufrufen, die Gemeinschaft helfen zu lassen - Stell besagte Bilder online und trage diese Hilfsanfrage via Twitter oder Facebook in die Welt, mit der Bitte, diese Anfrage zu teilen.. flickr als Basis wäre ja auch nicht schlecht, wo die Leute in den Kommentaren schreiben können, was/wer/wo es sein könnte.

mfg chmee


----------

